# C.W.C. WF  4 gill



## fatbike (Mar 4, 2013)

Just a few more parts... The tank was a biggie and the heart of this project. Thankful it appeared became available for this project.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 4, 2013)

Looks great Derek! Congrats on picking up such a important piece.


----------



## eazywind (Mar 5, 2013)

Good deal Derek! What colors are you going to paint it??


----------



## fatbike (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank you Mike and Marc. Marc...

 I haven't thought that far with a resto or a paint scheme. Not sure what paint options are for WF. I do like the color and scheme on the fenders it already has. I believe the frame was this cream color. So this two tone color for me is fine as far as redoing it is still in ?


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 5, 2013)

cream/ red accents with black pins. you can rat it out  or leave it like it is.. its fine too me. nice bike!


----------



## RMS37 (Mar 5, 2013)

Derek, If you haven’t seen this post, thank JD56 and check out the link;

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=967&attachmentid=82259

   This shows the missing link teacup light 4-gill that falls between the earlier CWC built WF twin reflecto-light 4-gill and the later CWC/WF tall-tank bike.

   Also interesting is Western Auto’s list price for the model compared with that of the rest of predominantly Huffman sourced line. 

  My take on the color shown in the illustration is that it is CWC Gray/Red as opposed to CWC Cream/Red. The Gray/Red combo was a new (circa late 1940, 1941) deluxe color option offered by CWC and appears frequently on some of the CWC Hawthornes built around that time. The gray is almost white but has a distinctive smokey cast to it. I have a good sample of that color if it floats your boat.


----------



## supper15fiets (Mar 5, 2013)

Very Nice and keep the cloth wire to your light when you restore it , that's always a nice detail!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 5, 2013)

RMS37 said:


> Derek, If you haven’t seen this post, thank JD56 and check out the link;
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=967&attachmentid=82259
> Also interesting is Western Auto’s list price for the model compared with that of the rest of predominantly Huffman sourced line.




UH OH...looks like there are the beginnings of a CWC-Huffman debate in addition to the Shelby-Huffman debate! 
Chris


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 5, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> UH OH...looks like there are the beginnings of a CWC-Huffman debate in addition to the Shelby-Huffman debate!
> Chris




What debate Chris? Scott S. has declared Huffman to be the premier classic bicycle and that's the end of the story...just stoking the inferno!!! V/r Shawn


----------



## fatbike (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks to all. Mark,  I do enjoy bikes with patina, they tend to look tough and can't see this changing it anytime soon. Phil great info, I do appreciate it and I will keep the paint color in mind for future decision on when the time comes. After I finally absorb the bike and get one of my other bike 37 Colson Imperial finished first, a lot doe in restoring a bike.

As far as premier bicycle manufactures go, well I have to contest that It Is Colson...


----------



## poolboy1 (Mar 5, 2013)

Nice bike.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 5, 2013)

fatbike said:


> Thanks to all. Mark,  I do enjoy bikes with patina, they tend to look tough and can't see this changing it anytime soon. Phil great info, I do appreciate it and I will keep the paint color in mind for future decision on when the time comes. After I finally absorb the bike and get one of my other bike 37 Colson Imperial finished first, a lot doe in restoring a bike.
> 
> As far as premier bicycle manufactures go, well I have to contest that It Is Colson...




Agreed! The Colson underdogs will rise & revolt against the Shelby & Huffman majority! I can't wait to see that Imperial completed. She is a beaut!


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 7, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> UH OH...looks like there are the beginnings of a CWC-Huffman debate in addition to the Shelby-Huffman debate!
> Chris




 I was thinking the same thing, when I saw the Huffman built bike reigning supreme over the Cleveland Welding Company built bike on the advertisement.


----------



## Boris (Mar 7, 2013)

As long as we're throwing everything into the mix here. My point of reference would be, of all my bikes, which manufacturer built a sturdy enough bike that I would feel most comfortable putting a Whizzer kit on? That bike would be a Schwinn.


----------



## fatbike (Mar 7, 2013)

G Dave, leave it to you to ad another mix into it


----------



## streetrod (Mar 7, 2013)

Sweet looking bike! Do you know what year it was made?


----------



## fatbike (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you. It was guessed to be a 1940.


----------



## Buster1 (Mar 8, 2013)

Really cool! Nice work.


----------



## Boris (Mar 9, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing/riding this bike tomorrow at the Lucky Lab.


----------



## fatbike (Mar 9, 2013)

It will be there. Should be a really nice day, is exceptional so I am making this short to enjoy the sun. See you tomorrow Dave.


----------



## Zonkers8382 (Mar 21, 2013)

Chris, Great bike! Restoring a CWC 47. No patina on bike and was repainted when I got it. Almost done and will post. Tank finishes it off. Great add.

Jason


----------

